# WTB Delta Torpedo Light



## shawn57187 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a Delta Torpedo light that is cream colored and top loading.  If anyone has one, please let me know! 

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## shawn57187 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'd also be open to a white delta torpedo if it has enough patina where the color has become off-white.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 15, 2012)

And if anyone has the front loading version of this light, I'd be interested :o


----------



## Rambler (Oct 15, 2012)

****SOLD***Delta Torpedo Light*

***sold***


----------



## xochi0603 (Oct 17, 2012)

*delta light*

Hello, I think I have what your looking for. I post pics later this evening       bobvandale@comcast.net


----------



## shawn57187 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks, I just sent you an email!


----------



## shawn57187 (Oct 18, 2012)

Still looking if anyone has one!


----------

